# New mali pup



## adam banotai (Jun 29, 2008)

Just wanted to post some pics of our new mali pup Kato. These pics are from last week when he was 10 weeks old. I was there the night he was born and watched him grow weekly. Couldnt have asked for a better pup. Hes progressing like crazy and has all the tools i could have asked for. Looking to eventually have him dual purpose explosive/patrol trained.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Adam,thanks for sharing, he is gourgeous!! Nothing better than a little Mali mal...good name too..one of our WPPD K9's is named Kato-he is a great dog, as I am sure your little guy is going to be also...good luck and enjoy! Mo


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Very handsome little guy! They're so cute when they're not jumping up and snarking and causing mischief and mayhem in general. Looks a lot like my boy Fawkes when he was a pup.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition. He has one SERIOUS expression on him in the 2nd pic!
I also have a friend with a PPD named "Kato". Great name 

Julie


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

He looks terrific. A girl friend at our club has a 12 week old Mali so I'll get to see him growing up - at the moment he's very outgoing and self sure.

As for the name, I'm just sorry my mum didn't call me Margaret, Angela or even Hillary. I might have had more chance in life:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice Mali pup you have there. Congrats Adam. Please share with us the growing process of Kato. Cheers.


----------

